

How to Use (and Create) Open Source Libraries in XCode 4 - rudyjahchan
http://blog.carbonfive.com/2011/04/04/using-open-source-static-libraries-in-xcode-4/

======
jallmann
Compiling libs in XCode (for iOS) is an exercise in tediousness. Far easier is
just to write a few lines of Make. <https://gist.github.com/895945> (will also
lipo together cross-builds)

Also here's something that will set up configure for an autotoolized project.
<https://gist.github.com/895946>

